# Suhr Riot, Wampler Pinnacle, CMATMods Brownie, any others?



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm looking for something along the lines of a Riot, Pinnacle, Brownie, ...

Basically "Van Halen in a box", I guess you could say.

Any other good options I could put on that list?

Any experiences with these pedals - good, bad or otherwise?

Thanks


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I find that when I put two OCD's together they sound like a Riot. Even when I boost the OCD it's pretty close. You could probably just boost a "marshall" type pedal and get pretty close.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Dirty Little Secret?


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Everything I read on this topic says that the Pinnacle is the way to go for VH in a box.


----------

